# New Social Media For Rural Folks



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey all. 

I'm thinking about starting up a new social media site for rural interests, very similar to Facebook. The difference would be no pop ups, no data mining, etc. 

It would be geared towards all rural interests: farming, gardening, food storage to name just a few. Family friendly fun and no politics. 

The current plan is to build and launch it as a Winter project. Right now I'm figuring out a good name and gauging public interest across the country. 

Whaddya think?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I would be interested! I got banned from the Facebook chicken group I was in, though, for saying a guy was wrong for chopping up a king snake. Will it be killer friendly, anti compassion, or tolerate differing views? I hope this question doesn't sound rude, I am seriously wondering.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Can't really say since I don't know what "killer friendly, anti-compassion" means. If it means you butcher your livestock, of course that can be discussed. Even animals raised for slaughter can be raised compassionately though.

On the site I operate now, different views are _encouraged. _The general rule I tell people is, "Don't be a jerk, we'll get along fine."


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> Can't really say since I don't know what "killer friendly, anti-compassion" means. If it means you butcher your livestock, of course that can be discussed. Even animals raised for slaughter can be raised compassionately though.
> 
> On the site I operate now, different views are _encouraged. _The general rule I tell people is, "Don't be a jerk, we'll get along fine."


I think the site would be a live and let live sort of opinion. Some may butcher, some may not -- no hate for EITHER decision. Abuse wouldn't be tolerated though, or gruesome purposeful offense to others would have to be moderated too. A farmer friendly atmosphere is what I'm getting from this  and if you don't like something somebody is posting, well then don't look at their stuff?

I love the idea. And I'd love to be a member.

No idea for a name, sorry. But I'd love to vote if you come up with a few options.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I would go for it as long as nobody tries to bring up politics or anything that could possibly offend someone. I want a fun place, not a criticizing place to be. I really do hope you do it though! Sounds like it would be really cool!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Politics strictly forbidden. While I care what's going on around me, I don't need to be beaten with it every minute. 

It'll be fun and informative.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I think the site would be a live and let live sort of opinion. Some may butcher, some may not -- no hate for EITHER decision. Abuse wouldn't be tolerated though, or gruesome purposeful offense to others would have to be moderated too. A farmer friendly atmosphere is what I'm getting from this


Exactly.

I've butchered some animals and kept more for pets. Farming and agriculture is a way of life... we can't live without it!

I want it to adhere to country living and values. Sharing recipes, discussing rural issues ( broadband access for example ), helping people get started with their own farm, whatever.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

As for names, that's sometimes the hardest part of setting up a website! I've thought of over a dozen domain names and someone's beat me to them. 

What I'm steering towards so far is:

Just Country 
Rural Life
The Front Porch ( harkens the social aspect). 

But I'm still thinking on it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I've butchered some animals and kept more for pets. Farming and agriculture is a way of life... we can't live without it!
> 
> I want it to adhere to country living and values. Sharing recipes, discussing rural issues ( broadband access for example ), helping people get started with their own farm, whatever.


Well I'd say we could live without butchering animals. But that is my opinion, and I shall keep it to myself.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> As for names, that's sometimes the hardest part of setting up a website! I've thought of over a dozen domain names and someone's beat me to them.
> 
> What I'm steering towards so far is:
> 
> ...


I like The Front Porch.:hubbahubba: Kinda sounds like a talk show haha.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I like Just Country, as well.

Less so for Rural Life. I wouldn't want people who don't feel like the live rurally enough to think they should be excluded.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Well I'd say we could live without butchering animals. But that is my opinion, and I shall keep it to myself.


Pics of butchering, yeah, we'd likely forgo that. But for many raising their own meat animals is a way of life. For others not so much. It's all good.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> Pics of butchering, yeah, we'd likely forgo that. But for many raising their own meat animals is a way of life. For others not so much. It's all good.


Yep.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Pics of butchering would actually be beneficial, imo, because many who would be interested in humane killing and butchering and identifying problems via post postmortems are currently stymied by having to pay vets and large callous slaughtering places to do this for them. So post postmortems aren't done because of expense or lack of vet access, and animals that could peacefully end their time with you are shipped to frightening, stressful environs to "meat" their ends. No fault to the kill center, it is what it is.

I'd suggest that pretending that meat is not the end of livestock that death is not the end of irresponsible breeding of dogs, does them harm, not good.

Also, that a "pet" home is the ultimate utopia is an horrendous lie.

I'm generally in favour, btw. I've ended my FB association all together.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I would go for it as long as nobody tries to bring up politics or anything that could possibly offend someone. I want a fun place, not a criticizing place to be. I really do hope you do it though! Sounds like it would be really cool!


You need the right to "offend" someone, you dont need to attack or insult someone.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Pics of butchering would actually be beneficial, imo, because many who would be interested in humane killing and butchering and identifying problems via post postmortems are currently stymied by having to pay vets and large callous slaughtering places to do this for them. So post postmortems aren't done because of expense or lack of vet access, and animals that could peacefully end their time with you are shipped to frightening, stressful environs to "meat" their ends. No fault to the kill center, it is what it is.
> 
> I'd suggest that pretending that meat is not the end of livestock that death is not the end of irresponsible breeding of dogs, does them harm, not good.
> 
> ...


I would say pictures of butchering are not a problem. Calling out people for not wanting to see them or butchering photos that are disrespectful such as a boastful trophy hunting photo would be shouldn't be allowed - however I agree some may appreciate the educational aspects of seeing photos of butchering.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

I agree


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I would say pictures of butchering are not a problem. Calling out people for not wanting to see them or butchering photos that are disrespectful such as a boastful trophy hunting photo would be shouldn't be allowed - however I agree some may appreciate the educational aspects of seeing photos of butchering.


I agree I learned to butcher off of YouTube videos, and it was pretty important to see the whole process, butchering can be taught without celebrating death.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I would say pictures of butchering are not a problem. Calling out people for not wanting to see them or butchering photos that are disrespectful such as a boastful trophy hunting photo would be shouldn't be allowed - however I agree some may appreciate the educational aspects of seeing photos of butchering.


I'm in complete agreement personally. I'd have to find a way to make sure it was presented tastefully though. I've seen people post stuff that made even me cringe. There's a good way to present suck seen topic, and another which only does more harm than good.

I'll have a better feel for how this can all be done once I get it set up. Right now I'm just a doing seen one research to see if there's enough interest to make it worthwhile.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I hate, HATE, trophy photos. I don't hate hunters (I am one), even trophy hunters (I am not one), because they are still doing a service preventing animals from starving because we've needed to wipe out natural predators. 

Posed trophy photos always make me feel like someone is thrusting hormone filled gonads at me though. Perhaps there could be a forum or page reserved for that??? So if we don't like we don't see? I don't know how platforms work and maybe that's not possible...

Not making demands, just giving my :2c:


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I'd have to see what the software allows. But truth is, a kid posing with their first buck wouldnt be a problem as long as it's done tastefully. 

I realize it's not all going to be everyone's cup of tea. Right now I just want to make sure it's worth spending the money for the program and the hosting.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I suspect it might be, Chris, because of the interest you've stirred up already...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> I'd have to see what the software allows. But truth is, a kid posing with their first buck wouldnt be a problem as long as it's done tastefully.
> 
> I realize it's not all going to be everyone's cup of tea. Right now I just want to make sure it's worth spending the money for the program and the hosting.


If you're able to do it all fancy dancy by having an algorithm that allows you to say "see fewer posts like this" or "see more posts like this", then the algorithm would hopefully realize soon not to show you anymore butchering photos.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

As I said, I was banned for saying it's wrong to chop a king snake in a bunch of pieces just because you can. That is what I am asking. I was not talking about butchering. I tend to assume that will be part of any farm type site and am surprised when people are offended by it. But I tend to live by a secure your animals and do your best to live in harmony with nature (though I know that isn't always possible) philosophy. I find a lot of places end up with a kill 'em all mentality toward wildlife and ban anyone who feels different.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

One service I know is needed is a good central place to buy and sell live stock, and stud services. Because of puppy farm problems Facebook has cracked down unfairly on all animal sales.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I'd be interested!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

mariarose said:


> I suspect it might be, Chris, because of the interest you've stirred up already...


Yeah I have to say I'm kinda surprised!



New-goat-mom said:


> As I said, I was banned for saying it's wrong to chop a king snake in a bunch of pieces just because you can. That is what I am asking. I was not talking about butchering. I tend to assume that will be part of any farm type site and am surprised when people are offended by it. But I tend to live by a secure your animals and do your best to live in harmony with nature (though I know that isn't always possible) philosophy. I find a lot of places end up with a kill 'em all mentality toward wildlife and ban anyone who feels different.


Ah, I see what you mean.

No, that wouldn't be a ban offense in my book. Frankly, I hate the "kill em all" attitude people take towards what they perceive as nuisance wildlife.

I was taught that you don't kill something unless it's after your animals or you intend to eat it. That's a "country vakue" to me. However I've seen people advocate for needlessly killing and it tells me a lot about the person.

Would that person be banned for saying so? Nope. But they'll get a response out of me and I'm sure others I bet. Then if they act like jerk about it, then adios.

I've had a website going for about 6 years now, and in that time I've had to boot only one person. I've found if you set the guidelines early, there's usually few problems.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Folks, just so I don't miss anyone, send me an email so I can notify you when it's up and running. With this much interest I may do a "soft opening" for a while and we'll work out the bugs.

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Chris488 said:


> Yeah I have to say I'm kinda surprised!
> 
> Ah, I see what you mean.
> 
> ...


Thanks! You sound like my kind of people!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't forget Permaculture, Agroforestry, etc. 
Oh, and emergency preparedness.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Why just across the country? Here is something similar, only problem is the language:
www.alternativ.nu
Yes, I am Trollmor there also. And I have longed for something similar but more international, for years, yes, for decades! So please prefer good rather than fast!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

onder: Hmmm... Commercial free? Then I really get interested!!! But in that case we must pay a fee. How about lowering that fee, or finding other ways to reward people who offer their time and brains?

For you will need many helping hands if this turns out to be the success that could be suspected!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is an entry to inspire you when thinking of butchering pictures:

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads...eg-ongoing-2-weeks.207105/page-2#post-2279481

Note the space after the warning!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Don't forget Permaculture, Agroforestry, etc.
> Oh, and emergency preparedness.


It won't be a message board like this site, it'll function almost exactly like Facebook. So if someone wants to discuss a topic they can start the discussion.



Trollmor said:


> onder: Hmmm... Commercial free? Then I really get interested!!! But in that case we must pay a fee.


No mandatory fee. The first year is on me.

After that, and especially if it really takes off, I'll do a public television style fundraiser. People can make free will contributions to help keep it going if they choose to. That should help keep it ad free.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Can someone explain shortly to me, who have no clue at all to how Facebook works?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Trollmor If you have not yet created a Facebook acct, I recommend you do not do it. Do not give them your information.

I know, not what you asked. In my opinion, no one REALLY knows how Facebook works... Everything it does.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

mariarose said:


> @Trollmor If you have not yet created a Facebook acct, I recommend you do not do it. Do not give them your information.
> 
> I know, not what you asked. In my opinion, no one REALLY knows how Facebook works... Everything it does.


I completley agree. I have never been on any socail media, exept for this, but this is worth it. I would 100% sign up for the one chris is doing


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Can someone explain shortly to me, who have no clue at all to how Facebook works?


In simplest terms you have a page and can "friend" people. You post photos, links, videos, announcements. Most use it to give info to old friends that they don't connect with often. Then you see what your friends are currently doing and vice versa. It's like having a big contacts list on a phone, and texting a bunch of people to keep them updated on your life. Except you post it to your page.

It's completely unnecessary in most aspects, I find it dumb and have never been on it personally, only as a reference for my business.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you, NigerianDwarfOwner707! So next I must wait to see if Chris uses Facebook or some server I feel I can trust!

If we can only see what our "friends" type, I don't quite see the point. I will try to get the rules for the forums I mentioned above.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I completley agree. I have never been on any socail media, exept for *this*, but this is worth it. I would 100% sign up for the one chris is doing


this = Facebook, or = TGS?


mariarose said:


> @Trollmor If you have not yet created a Facebook acct, I recommend you do not do it. Do not give them your information.
> 
> I know, not what you asked. In my opinion, no one REALLY knows how Facebook works... Everything it does.


Sorry, I misread you first. Thought you were typing "I recommend you to create a Facebook account" ...(blush)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> this = Facebook, or = TGS?


this=TGS


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

The site will look and operate very much like Facebook ( I considered calling it "Farmbook" except that domain easy taken and I'd end up being sued. ) You'll create a profile page, have a news feed, and be able to post pics, videos, etc. same as Facebook. 

You can choose to "friend" people as well. The only thing I'm not certain of is if everyone's posts automatically show up on your news feed or if you have to be friends with them. A friend of mine is using this software, I'll have to look at his site and see.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Begins to sound as if I will not be with you all the way. Pity, I would have liked to contribute!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm running into a slight snag, as I would like it so posts show up on a central news feed that everyone sees ( or else how ya gonna chat about stuff ). As of right now you'd have to be friends with everyone to see what they are looking to discuss. 

There's a way around it, I just have to find it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> I'm running into a slight snag, as I would like it so posts show up on a central news feed that everyone sees ( or else how ya gonna chat about stuff ). As of right now you'd have to be friends with everyone to see what they are looking to discuss.
> 
> There's a way around it, I just have to find it.


If you could have a page feed called "explore" for everyone's posts to show up, and then a homepage for you personally your "feed" of the people you are already friends with.

That's how Instagram does it.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I sent the developer an email to see if they can tweak that or not. 

In the meantime I'll keep thinking of a work around in case they cant.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> The site will look and operate very much like Facebook ( I considered calling it "Farmbook" except that domain easy taken and I'd end up being sued. ) You'll create a profile page, have a news feed, and be able to post pics, videos, etc. same as Facebook.
> 
> You can choose to "friend" people as well. The only thing I'm not certain of is if everyone's posts automatically show up on your news feed or if you have to be friends with them. A friend of mine is using this software, I'll have to look at his site and see.


By the way, yes, lawsuits - despite the clever name.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Name...
Homestead Helpline?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I've never been on Facebook, or Twitter, my space or any other space. Except here. Your rural idea sounds neat. I hope it works out well.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Name...
> Homestead Helpline?


I think that should be a whole different app LOL.

But I like the app using the word homestead.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

What if you just called it, Homestead?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That's my personal bias showing. I don't spend time places, I go to help or be helped... LOL

Some visiting happens, purely by accident!


----------



## FranP (May 8, 2019)

Love this Chris488
How 'bout "Country Values Farm Talk"


----------



## momto6ls (Aug 15, 2014)

ScottE said:


> You need the right to "offend" someone, you dont need to attack or insult someone.


This is exactly right. The problem today is everyone thinks they have a "right" not to be offended, and then they decide to take offense at everything.

I think your website would be awesome. Count me in. I've never had a Facebook account and don't plan to change that.


----------



## momto6ls (Aug 15, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> I would be interested! I got banned from the Facebook chicken group I was in, though, for saying a guy was wrong for chopping up a king snake. Will it be killer friendly, anti compassion, or tolerate differing views? I hope this question doesn't sound rude, I am seriously wondering.


Maybe the problem was telling him he was "wrong"? Opinions are fine. When we start telling others what they should and should not do it gets a little dicey. I had a friend that lost several weeks of eggs to a king snake before she found it. Six footer. He lost his head to a shovel. Sometimes you just gotta defend your own...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

momto6ls said:


> everyone thinks they have a "right" not to be offended, and then they decide to take offense at everything.


Pretty sweeping...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

FranP said:


> Love this Chris488
> How 'bout "Country Values Farm Talk"


"Sustainability"?


momto6ls said:


> I think your website would be awesome. Count me in. I've never had a Facebook account and don't plan to change that.


Same here!


momto6ls said:


> I had a friend that lost several weeks of eggs to a king snake before she found it. Six footer. He lost his head to a shovel.


But he was not chopped into a lot of pieces?


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Just a quick update:

I've got a name I'm leaning towards, a little funky, along the lines of "Flickr.com". Domain names are best kept short and memorable. Also I thought up about 20-30 ideas and they were all snatched up by someone and would cost thousands of dollars to aquire. Uh... nope.

The hold up is I am waiting to hear back from the software developer about an issue. I want it so everything is posted to a central news feed so all users can see it. However right now the only way to see what everyone posts is to be friends with everyone on the site. A little cumbersome insuppose, but the advantage woukd be if you don't like what someone posts, you don't have to be friends with them.

Not a big deal I suppose, but if it can be tweaked I'd like it changed if possible. But since they haven't responded in a couple days, I don't anticipate they will.

Part of me thinks "just go for it" and work out the kinks with a soft opening.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris488 said:


> Domain names are best kept short and memorable.


Oh yes! This is an art! 

Still more important, in my opinion, is to make it easy for the user - and maybe very easy for moderators -?

If I know anything about these things, it is that good moderators is a key.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Oh yes! This is an art!
> 
> Still more important, in my opinion, is to make it easy for the user - and maybe very easy for moderators -?
> 
> If I know anything about these things, it is that good moderators is a key.


I'm experimenting with someone else's site right now to see what the possibilities are. So far, I think I have an idea that will work.

As for mods, I've had another site for about 7 years and haven't ever needed one other than myself. I found laying out ground rules weeds out the troublemakers early on.


----------



## goatnanny1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Chris488 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting up a new social media site for rural interests, very similar to Facebook. The difference would be no pop ups, no data mining, etc.
> 
> ...


I would be very interested in this!


----------



## Karla Marr (Jul 31, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting up a new social media site for rural interests, very similar to Facebook. The difference would be no pop ups, no data mining, etc.
> 
> ...


I think it would be great..getting tired of fb people who seem to troll and want to bash or be rude to others love to be able to share rural interests like gardening livestock raising etc keep me posted ...I would offer name of Rural Living but I think there is a magazine called that ..lol


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Karla Marr said:


> .I would offer name of Rural Living but I think there is a magazine called that ..lol


If I were giving prizes for who guessed the closest to the potential name, you'd take first prize Karla!

The problem I'm running into right now is ensuring that the system will run as fast with 500 users as it does with 5. My initial idea for a work around won't work, so I'm looking for another way to do this.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

One idea for a beginning rule is no blanket disses of entire populations.


----------



## Karla Marr (Jul 31, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting up a new social media site for rural interests, very similar to Facebook. The difference would be no pop ups, no data mining, etc.
> 
> ...





Chris488 said:


> If I were giving prizes for who guessed the closest to the potential name, you'd take first prize Karla!
> 
> The problem I'm running into right now is ensuring that the system will run as fast with 500 users as it does with 5. My initial idea for a work around won't work, so I'm looking for another way to do this.


Well I do hope you are able to get something that will work
my email is : [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Got it!


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

Chris488 said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> I've got a name I'm leaning towards, a little funky, along the lines of "Flickr.com". Domain names are best kept short and memorable. Also I thought up about 20-30 ideas and they were all snatched up by someone and would cost thousands of dollars to aquire. Uh... nope.
> 
> ...


Look at doing several different social statuses, friends, neighbors, community. Etc.

Then you can maintain different filters of viewable messages depending on the status of the person posting with you. And you could give each user the ability to set their own message filter settings for each social layer.

Make everyone part of the community by default instead of making everyone friends. And then each user can opt in to a neighborhood on a one sided handshake, or make friends if both sides agree.

You only way to do this that I can think of is to use a noSQL database. MongoDb or Couch are probably your best options. What stack is your developer useing and what database? Yes I have some limited software development skills they are just old and rusty... only enough to make me dangerous lol!


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

Ps I hope your useing angular or react?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris488 said:


> I'm experimenting with someone else's site right now to see what the possibilities are. So far, I think I have an idea that will work.
> 
> As for mods, I've had another site for about 7 years and haven't ever needed one other than myself. I found laying out ground rules weeds out the troublemakers early on.


Now and then you will get a spammer or a troll. (An internet troll, not an honest old-fashioned forest troll like me!  ) I think it depends much on how many members you attract. Maybe some of my friends from www.alternativ.nu will join, and there are people interested in rural sustainability all over the globe! 

For me, the most important thing will be whether or not I can avoid registering at FaceBook or something similar!

So far I have not reached the rules for www.alternativ.nu, but maybe you can find them yourself by clicking on the link and search for an English flag, and then Register. Then the rules should be visible, and whatever server you chose, you might get inspired by the simpleness of those rules!  Sorry for my inability!


Chris488 said:


> If I were giving prizes for who guessed the closest to the potential name, you'd take first prize Karla!


Let the prize be that she sees her "almost name" on the top of your page! 


Chris488 said:


> The problem I'm running into right now is ensuring that the system will run as fast with 500 users as it does with 5. My initial idea for a work around won't work, so I'm looking for another way to do this.


We wish you all success with this, and we follow this thread! But don't forget that it MIGHT be 5000 users rather than 500! How many has TheGoatSpot now, anyone knows?


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

sounds good. My husband and I have both gotten to where we don't care for Facebook anymore. I would at least check it out. I'll send you an email.

As for names, I'll have to sleep on it. Get my creative gears turning.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

Chris488 said:


> I'm experimenting with someone else's site right now to see what the possibilities are. So far, I think I have an idea that will work.
> 
> As for mods, I've had another site for about 7 years and haven't ever needed one other than myself. I found laying out ground rules weeds out the troublemakers early on.


What stack is your developer useing and what database? I'm asking be wise I'd attack this by putting in several layer of social connections, a community level a neighborhood level and a friend level.

The community is opt out but public to everyone, like a news feed

The neighborhood is opt in but doesn't need permission from the neighborhood manager, but the moderator could ban. Like forum posts.

And then the friend ship requires permission from both sides (just like face book)

I cant imagine doing something like that with a SQL database, you'd need a good no-SQL like mongodb or couch.

Also to get responsiveness scalable to large users you should look at react or angular, so all of that to say what tech stack is your dev useing?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I think that should be a whole different app LOL.
> 
> But I like the app using the word homestead.


App? I do not use apps, do not trust them ...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I tho k this is great. Especially with FB banning animal sales and a lot of posts are being taken down justbfor having animals in it... 

Gosh darn PETA....


----------



## cabranoia (Apr 6, 2017)

Here's some name ideas for you.
FarmPlace
FarmSpace
FarmSpot
FarmZone

AgBook
AgPlace
AgSpace
AgSpot
AgZone


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I don't use facebook anymore but miss it horribly for all the breed and species specific groups, and similar farm-related, sharing. Your idea sounds like it could be a smashing success. It could get huge and need some serious moderation. 

Should we not suggest names anymore? 

Good luck!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Folks, new posts are showing up out of order for some reason so I'll likely miss them.

I've got a name picked out and am looking for the right software to use. There's some other logistics I have to work on tonght this up and running, it may take a little time though. I'll let ya know when I'm ready to open the doors!


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

I'm reposting this because the forum posts are all outa whack


ScottE said:


> What stack is your developer useing and what database? I'm asking be wise I'd attack this by putting in several layer of social connections, a community level a neighborhood level and a friend level.
> 
> The community is opt out but public to everyone, like a news feed
> 
> ...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, Chris, here is something I would like to read about on your website/forum:
https://morningchores.com/goat-litter-box-training/


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

ScottE said:


> I'm reposting this because the forum posts are all outa whack


Yeah, I can't even follow this topic anymore.

Despite my experience with websites, I'm afraid I don't understand a lot of your questions. What I can say is that I was advised that an endeavor like this can't be done on a shared hosting account like I have with my current website. To try and do so would quickly cause issues and the site wouldn't run correctly ie: slow loading.

The potential cost of hosting something like this is the biggest and most unexpected hurdle Im facing right now. I've literally spent thousands on my other site over the years and can't justify that for two.

I could easily do another forum, but I want to do something different. So while it may take a little longer, I think it'll be worth taking the time for.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

Chris488 said:


> Yeah, I can't even follow this topic anymore.
> 
> Despite my experience with websites, I'm afraid I don't understand a lot of your questions. What I can say is that I was advised that an endeavor like this can't be done on a shared hosting account like I have with my current website. To try and do so would quickly cause issues and the site wouldn't run correctly ie: slow loading.
> 
> ...


I asked because if your just working with a website designer your going to be pretty unsatisfied with the results.

There's quit a bit more involved in what your trying to tackle than just building a forum or website. So I was curious if you or the dev your working with had the skill set to tackle it.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Just a quick update: I decided to pull the trigger and buy the software and hosting package to see what will happen. We're in the process of setting up a server now, should be ready for a soft opening in the not too distant future.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:7up: (woot)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I love this idea! You could call it "The Flock". And I could say, "Hey, I just joined the flock!!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> I love this idea! You could call it "The Flock". And I could say, "Hey, I just joined the flock!!!


No offense but maybe slightly religious sounding? Could cause confusion.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> No offense but maybe slightly religious sounding? Could cause confusion.


True. How about "The Herd"? ;-)


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm interested...


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Ok folks, it's only taken a month, two weeks of that cursing and gnashing our teeth as we got things put together, but there is now a new social media site for all things "country living". Some of you that emailed me already got an invite, but the last thing is now crossed off my "to do" list so it's open to the public.

Go to https://www.rurlife.com and meet some new neighbors!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> Ok folks, it's only taken a month, two weeks of that cursing and gnashing our teeth as we got things put together, but there is now a new social media site for all things "country living". Some of you that emailed me already got an invite, but the last thing is now crossed off my "to do" list so it's open to the public.
> 
> Go to https://www.rurlife.com and meet some new neighbors!


Is it an app form yet?

How many members do you have so far?

How are you planning to publicize it?

I have a good sized instagram account compiled of the farming community, I'd be happy to give you a boost and recommend once its fully up and running.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Is it an app form yet?


No, and I need a breather before I even think of that. Plus time to raise the funds to make it happen.



NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> How are you planning to publicize it?
> 
> I have a good sized instagram account compiled of the farming community, I'd be happy to give you a boost and recommend once its fully up and running.


Working on that right now. Reaching out to any and all internet based groups I can lay my eyes on at the moment, will be looking at mailing out information to groups and magazines in the near future.

I appreciate any and all help anyone can give me to let people know it's up and running!



NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> How many members do you have so far?


I just turned the "OPEN" sign on an hour ago. I have 15-20 people signed up and more each time I look.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> No, and I need a breather before I even think of that. Plus time to raise the funds to make it happen.
> 
> Working on that right now. Reaching out to any and all internet based groups I can lay my eyes on at the moment, will be looking at mailing out information to groups and magazines in the near future.
> 
> ...


Can you post some screenshots of what it looks like once you're already in?


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Can you post some screenshots of what it looks like once you're already in?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I see! Similar setup to Facebook.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I see! Similar setup to Facebook.


Yep. But no data mining, no pop up ads, no politics, etc.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Does it have the opportunity for business pages just like FB?


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Does it have the opportunity for business pages just like FB?


There is. While the site is completely free, I am looking at offering business pages at a very low yearly cost in order to help pay for hosting, upgrades, etc. But right now the focus is getting people using it, making that fee worth it in the first place.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

You don’t think it’s too similar they could sue? Facebook, I mean.


----------



## Swessie (Jul 28, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> Ok folks, it's only taken a month, two weeks of that cursing and gnashing our teeth as we got things put together, but there is now a new social media site for all things "country living". Some of you that emailed me already got an invite, but the last thing is now crossed off my "to do" list so it's open to the public.
> 
> Is this site still working? Sounds interesting...I would love to join!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> You don't think it's too similar they could sue? Facebook, I mean.


Nope, it's simple php script. If anyone were gonna get sued, it'd be the software developers who have designed and advertised this and other software as "Facebook clones". I'm not worried about it at all.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

It sure is, stop by!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I tried to sign up like 3 times lol. Still not in.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris488 said:


> Ok folks, it's only taken a month, two weeks of that cursing and gnashing our teeth as we got things put together, but there is now a new social media site for all things "country living". Some of you that emailed me already got an invite, but the last thing is now crossed off my "to do" list so it's open to the public.
> 
> Go to https://www.rurlife.com and meet some new neighbors!


This is nice! I try instantly!  - And, likewise instantly, I get some questions:

What does it mean to "6. (...) _hack Sngine_"? :bookgoat:

"9. (...) _laws in your jurisdiction_": Does that mean Swedish law in my case? :bookgoat:

Two other words that I cannot find in my dictionary: _libelous, defamatory_ :bookgoat:

This I really like: "*What's Yours is Yours*"!  

"_You can remove your profile at any time by deleting your account. This will also remove any text and images you have stored in the system_" - What happens when I die? Will my possible contributions just vanish?

Hm, my Trollmor-mail has crashed. Must create a new account before I can enter. 

PS: Hm, Google wants a telephone number as well, for a new account. Which I do not have for the moment. So I can not sign in! Grrrrrowwwl!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Well, I tried to sign up like 3 times lol. Still not in.


Anyone having issues, email me at [email protected] with your information and I'll get you started.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> What does it mean to "6. (...) _hack Sngine_"? :bookgoat:


Sngine is the platform I used for the site. I must have missed that line when re-writing the TOS, lol. It just means don't try to hack into the site, for whatever reasons.



Trollmor said:


> "9. (...) _laws in your jurisdiction_": Does that mean Swedish law in my case? :bookgoat:
> Two other words that I cannot find in my dictionary: _libelous, defamatory_ :bookgoat:


To the first line, yes, I guess. Of course if someone started doing something that's illegal in the U.S. on there I'd take care of it as well. It's just legal jargon, and honestly I'm not worried about problems.

Libelous or defamatory: to print something not true about someone else or to ruin their reputation.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris488 said:


> Sngine is the platform I used for the site. I must have missed that line when re-writing the TOS, lol. It just means don't try to hack into the site, for whatever reasons.
> 
> To the first line, yes, I guess. Of course if someone started doing something that's illegal in the U.S. on there I'd take care of it as well. It's just legal jargon, and honestly I'm not worried about problems.
> 
> Libelous or defamatory: to print something not true about someone else or to ruin their reputation.


Thanks!  Fact is, I do not know all the Swedish laws, let alone foreign ones ...

But, as it turned out, I must get a new email address before I try again.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Well, I tried to sign up like 3 times lol. Still not in.


After you enter your e mail, it will send you a link in the email. Did you click on that?


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> After you enter your e mail, it will send you a link in the email. Did you click on that?


Yes, and check your SPAM folder, registration links sometimes end up there.

And again, if you're having issues, let me know so I can look at it: [email protected]


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Just a quick update, things are going well at the new site and we have people from all over the country stopping by and checking it out. If you've signed up for an account, I hope you're enjoying it and stop back often. If there's something not working or something you think would be good to add, let me know and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice picture, but the one and only thing I could see without account was a set of eggs for sale, no entries. Still have not got that new email account, but I AM working on it!


----------



## Jellybelly (Jun 12, 2019)

I think it would be great and I think butchering info would be nice as well. We raise alot of our own meat and always learning and open to suggestions on how to make it easier. If someone doesn't like what they see, they dont need to be in the group if it upsets them that much. Sorry just my opinion. I don't believe in animal abuse tho, I have more compassion for animals than I do people.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Nice picture, but the one and only thing I could see without account was a set of eggs for sale, no entries. Still have not got that new email account, but I AM working on it!


It is a nice site. There are not a lot of members, more all the time. No good storytellers!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Jellybelly said:


> I think it would be great and I think butchering info would be nice as well. We raise alot of our own meat and always learning and open to suggestions on how to make it easier. If someone doesn't like what they see, they dont need to be in the group if it upsets them that much. Sorry just my opinion. I don't believe in animal abuse tho, I have more compassion for animals than I do people.


@Chris488 has the site up and running.
www.rurlife.com


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> It is a nice site. There are not a lot of members, more all the time. No good storytellers!


I still try to increase that number by one!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> It is a nice site. There are not a lot of members, more all the time.


It's definitely a marathon, not a sprint when it comes to gaining members. I think we're at 70 now, although many aren't very active. I think as people post more, invite friends, etc. it'll take off more.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I think it is good if it does not explode, but grows "organically"!! That will give you the chance to follow! 

_(Edited typing mistake)_


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> I think it is good if it does not explode, but grow "organically"!! That will give you the chance to follow!


Yeah, organic is good. But I'd be okay with a little explosion, it'd be less work for me to keep the site interesting! LOL

Seriously though I'm enjoying it, and I hope everyone else is too.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> Yeah, organic is good. But I'd be okay with a little explosion, it'd be less work for me to keep the site interesting! LOL
> 
> Seriously though I'm enjoying it, and I hope everyone else is too.


Two questions.

1. How many members do you have so far?
2. How do I register as a business page?


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Two questions.
> 
> 1. How many members do you have so far?
> 2. How do I register as a business page?


1. 75 and growing as I sit here working on it. 
2. I haven't turned on Pages yet, but once I do a person would need a personal account first ( to admin the business page ). Then there's a small fee which will go toward offsetting site costs. I've been kicking a couple numbers around and keep coming back to $10 a year. Then the user can build their page. There is one on there, my former farm name, as an example.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> 1. 75 and growing as I sit here working on it.
> 2. I haven't turned on Pages yet, but once I do a person would need a personal account first ( to admin the business page ). Then there's a small fee which will go toward offsetting site costs. I've been kicking a couple numbers around and keep coming back to $10 a year. Then the user can build their page. There is one on there, my former farm name, as an example.


Can I just make a personal account but have my name be my company name?

Would I still have to fill out all the info like location or relationship status HAHA!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Can I just make a personal account but have my name be my company name?


No, it'd have to have an individual's name attached to it. Otherwise it defeats the purpose of offering a Page to raise funds.



NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Would I still have to fill out all the info like location or relationship status HAHA!


That's all completely optional. One of my friends suggested getting rid of the birth year at least and I told her, "Just don't answer that section!" LOL


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> No, it'd have to have an individual's name attached to it. Otherwise it defeats the purpose of offering a Page to raise funds.
> 
> That's all completely optional. One of my friends suggested getting rid of the birth year at least and I told her, "Just don't answer that section!" LOL


Okay well I don't really feel the need to join for me because I don't like social media, I only to use to drum up support for my business.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Okay well I don't really feel the need to join for me because I don't like social media, I only to use to drum up support for my business.


Fair enough.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> Fair enough.


Let me know if you ever have the ability to create a business account without a personal account attached to it.

Facebook always annoys me with needing to have only a "page" instead of an account. Because you can never join into groups etc.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Let me know if you ever have the ability to create a business account without a personal account attached to it.
> 
> Facebook always annoys me with needing to have only a "page" instead of an account. Because you can never join into groups etc.


I see what you're saying.

Interacting all over a site as a business account is an additional level of advertising, really, more so than the person who paid for a static page.

I'll have to give it some thought.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Chris488 said:


> I see what you're saying.
> 
> Interacting all over a site as a business account is an additional level of advertising, really, more so than the person who paid for a static page.
> 
> I'll have to give it some thought.


All I'm saying is, instead of charging for a business account you could do what fb does and charge for when they want to boost posts etc.

I think it's important to allow farms to advertise themselves.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> All I'm saying is, instead of charging for a business account you could do what fb does and charge for when they want to boost posts etc.


That's not an option on this platform. On the flip side of that though, is that everyone who likes a page, actually sees that page's post. On FB, a page could have 5,000 followers, but unless the business pays a fee, only a small percentage will actually see the posts.



NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I think it's important to allow farms to advertise themselves.


I agree, which is why I set the price so low.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 I sent you a PM


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

If I can not register as "Trollmor", then I won't register at all. Hope to do so soon!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey! Here is a goat herd with farm, milk stand and all, for sale - or something! Shall we all try to help? A chance for someone who wants to learn about goats? The owner will most probably be more than willing to help with advice!

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads...cause-of-well-life.199435/page-3#post-2299645


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Shall we all try to help?


How could we help?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

PetLover said:


> How could we help?


Time to meet in the thread I linked to? *afraid of getting OT* (blush)


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I thought I posted this video, but it appears I haven't.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I have seen it, but it did not help me. I have to make myself a new e-mail, that is my problem. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Just an FYI,

I decided to go ahead and open up the "Pages" as well as the "Market" free of charge. 

What that means is you can set up a page for your farm to let people know what livestock you have for sale. In the market, you can post ads for products you are able to sell and ship. There's someone that's been posting some really cool heirloom seeds on there already!

The only thing I ask is the page or product be something you make, raise or grow on your own: soaps, knitting, seeds, and other home or small farm based products are most welcome.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

One last update:

I decided that the social media idea, while an interesting experiment, wasn't working. ( I knew the odds were against it from Day 1 though. ) However a faithful and interesting group of members had formed so I didn't want to scrap the idea altogether. So I combined Rurlife.com with the forum portion of a local news site I own and I have to say, I like the outcome so far and response has been pretty positive. 

So if you looked and decided it initially wasn't for you, it may be worth checking out again.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Pity! I can only see a big white screen, don't get it up at all.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Chris488 said:


> One last update:
> 
> I decided that the social media idea, while an interesting experiment, wasn't working. ( I knew the odds were against it from Day 1 though. ) However a faithful and interesting group of members had formed so I didn't want to scrap the idea altogether. So I combined Rurlife.com with the forum portion of a local news site I own and I have to say, I like the outcome so far and response has been pretty positive.
> 
> So if you looked and decided it initially wasn't for you, it may be worth checking out again.


Hey Chris,
I tried and browser timed out. 
Same address as before?


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Hey Chris,
> I tried and browser timed out.
> Same address as before?


Might be an issue with the security certificate for the domain, which should be canceled. Bookmarks will still have the old one though.

Try http://www.rurlife.com

( I just tried the above link, works fine. It will auto direct you to the new. )


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Go


Chris488 said:


> Might be an issue with the security certificate for the domain, which should be canceled. Bookmarks will still have the old one though.
> 
> Try http://www.rurlife.com
> 
> ( I just tried the above link, works fine. It will auto direct you to the new. )


Got it. Signed up.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice, now I got it on my screen!   But I am not sure about the colour of your school buses, yellow?? Red??? Here, students go with the ordinary buses. 

And the email address, is it for your internal use, or will it be readable to someone signing in to the website?

Very nice, short rules!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

School buses in the U.S. are yellow. 

And, both e mail addresses as well as IP addresses are available to the admin only.


----------

